# What Do You Think Is The Best Battery Maintainer



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe not "the best" but at $30 each the Schmacher SC1355 has served well in long term storage on my cars, motorcycles and mowers. It has also worked on Lithium-Iron powersports batteries although it is not specifically designed for those.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

For years I've been using an automotive maintainer line from a company called "BatteryMINDer;" the model was called "BatteryMINDER Plus," and have been happy with it. But I see on the company's web site that that model has now been discontinued, and I'm not sure what their current equivalent model is. It also appears that -- like everything else -- the prices on these have gone up, although sometimes other outlets (such as Amazon) have better deals on them; I recommend doing a web search to see what comes up.

The appealing features of the BatteryMINDer products are simplicity of use (generally plug it in and let it do its thing), an automatic desulfation mode, and the option to use an easily-installed quick disconnect cable rather than the standard alligator clamp connectors (in the past, both were provided). As all of my vehicles have conventional lead-acid batteries, I can't speak to how well the BatteryMINDer products work with the batteries used in newer BMW models, although I suspect the company is keeping up with the times.


----------



## Murray (Mar 2, 2008)

Battery Tender Plus, available at Amazon, and may still be available branded BMW. I have used them for well over ten years.

Good Luck!


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Murray said:


> Battery Tender Plus, available at Amazon, and may still be available branded BMW. I have used them for well over ten years.
> 
> Good Luck!


^ +1

I used the Battery Tender Plus (purchased on Amazon) almost 9 years ago on my 535. That car's battery struggled to maintain charge due in part to a very short daily commute. I liked how easy it was to connect - I think I left the short alligator clips attached to the charge points under the hood and used the quick-connect harness to "plug in" every weekend. Easy peazy.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

moRider said:


> ^ +1
> 
> I used the Battery Tender Plus (purchased on Amazon) almost 9 years ago on my 535. That car's battery struggled to maintain charge due in part to a very short daily commute. I liked how easy it was to connect - I think I left the short alligator clips attached to the charge points under the hood and used the quick-connect harness to "plug in" every weekend. Easy peazy.
> View attachment 1042193


I charge my AGM weekly with my CTEK 4.3 MUS with 4 Amps maximum output at 14.7 VDC maximum VDC. It takes 2 hours summer and four hours winter to FULL indication before it goes to the MAINTENANCE mode.

Your inadequate DELTRAN Battery “Tender” (trademarked) would take more than four times as long as a *charger*.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Doug Huffman said:


> I charge my AGM weekly with my CTEK 4.3 MUS with 4 Amps maximum output at 14.7 VDC maximum VDC. It takes 2 hours summer and four hours winter to FULL indication before it goes to the MAINTENANCE mode.
> 
> Your inadequate DELTRAN Battery “Tender” (trademarked) would take more than four times as long as a *charger*.


Maybe true. I used this as a battery _maintainer _(aka. "tender") not a charger. I usually kept it plugged in overnight or longer. It was adequate for my needs and may not be the best product out there (hence the point of Eli's post to solicit recommendations). Sounds like the product you are recommending does double-duty (charge and then maintain)  

Also, I gave the Battery Tender Plus to the guy who bought my 535 a while back b/c I assumed my new Acura wouldn't have the same battery issues - which turned out to be correct. So far, no issues with the batteries on my 2018 bimmers 🤞


----------



## XUMERX (Sep 15, 2010)

I am using a NOCO Genius 10, its 10 amps and has a battery desulfator feature. I have hard wired a boat NOCO outlet on the bottom of my car so that when its parked I can just use an extension cord and just charge my car. If anyone wants instruction I can provide.. Its on my G30. See pics.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

XUMERX said:


> I am using a NOCO Genius 10, its 10 amps and has a battery desulfator feature. I have hard wired a boat NOCO outlet on the bottom of my car so that when its parked I can just use an extension cord and just charge my car. If anyone wants instruction I can provide.. Its on my G30. See pics.
> 
> View attachment 1042199
> View attachment 1042200
> ...


An AGM battery should never be charged at greater than 4 Amps as the required voltage (> 14.7 VDC) will cause excessive gassing which the starved plate AGM will not tolerate for long. BMW Battery Basics.

Sulfation is caused by chronic undercharge.


----------



## XUMERX (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry forgot to mention I got 2 batteries.


----------



## sklentcom (Dec 27, 2004)

Eli Madero said:


> If your BMW stays parked safe and sound in the garage, only to be taken out during perfect weather or special occasions, you should consider using a best battery maintainer to keep it ready to go when you are.
> 
> There's nothing worse than climbing into the drivers seat, ready to crank over your engine only to find out that the battery has died from sitting too long. Sure you think you've done your best to keep the car protected, but have neglected to turn the engine over to ensure that the battery is getting regularly cycled and charged up.
> 
> ...


I 've used the Pulsetech Battery maintainers for years in my shop. They were one of the originators of a pulsing voltage to reinsert the battery sulfite to keep it from building up on the bottom of the battery and shorting the adjoining cells . It also has a maintainer charge. They sell to the military and are used in tanks in desert types of environments . Look for them on line.. I've used their industrial chargers to make useable 70% of the unchangeable batteries I encountered in my shop. Deano


----------



## kssod (Jun 15, 2010)

CTEK for my C6 has been great. Most OEM brands are CTEK with a Porsche etc label


----------



## KMP259 (May 15, 2021)

CTEK on a M6.....works....


----------



## Patiorick88 (Nov 7, 2020)

Eli Madero said:


> If your BMW stays parked safe and sound in the garage, only to be taken out during perfect weather or special occasions, you should consider using a best battery maintainer to keep it ready to go when you are.
> 
> There's nothing worse than climbing into the drivers seat, ready to crank over your engine only to find out that the battery has died from sitting too long. Sure you think you've done your best to keep the car protected, but have neglected to turn the engine over to ensure that the battery is getting regularly cycled and charged up.
> 
> ...


Schmaker SC1319 model. Three years no issues. Has automatic on off when battery is charged, can’t install it incorrectly, basically, idiot proof, I like the extra long power cord as my garage only has one electrical outlet and the extra long charging cords makes it easy to reach my car without issues. Small and compact with simple instructions. Can’t go wrong.


----------



## digby (Oct 3, 2013)

I use optimate for my cars & bikes

the optimate TM 402 does lead acid and lithium batteries so is good for the M4


----------



## Gregory_tolson (Oct 4, 2019)

CTEK MXS 5.0 on my e85


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Doug Huffman said:


> I charge my AGM weekly with my CTEK 4.3 MUS with 4 Amps maximum output at 14.7 VDC maximum VDC. It takes 2 hours summer and four hours winter to FULL indication before it goes to the MAINTENANCE mode.
> 
> Your inadequate DELTRAN Battery “Tender” (trademarked) would take more than four times as long as a *charger*.


Charging output and speed is really irrelevant for a battery maintainer. "low and slow" is the operative word for most battery maintainers, as that is ideal for long life. I can actually get an AGM or flooded battery to a higher state of charge with a 1 amp or 1.5 amp maintainer, than I can with a 4 amp maintainer, based on testing with my battery load tester.


----------



## G20 PHEV (Dec 31, 2020)

Battery Tender, Accumate, CTEK, NOCO, Yuasa............I've owned and used them all (successfully) on Beemers and Bimmers since 1985. Optimate is another good brand that I'm aware of, but never owned


----------



## cyberguyjeff (May 1, 2021)

timfitz63 said:


> For years I've been using an automotive maintainer line from a company called "BatteryMINDer;" the model was called "BatteryMINDER Plus," and have been happy with it. But I see on the company's web site that that model has now been discontinued, and I'm not sure what their current equivalent model is. It also appears that -- like everything else -- the prices on these have gone up, although sometimes other outlets (such as Amazon) have better deals on them; I recommend doing a web search to see what comes up.
> 
> The appealing features of the BatteryMINDer products are simplicity of use (generally plug it in and let it do its thing), an automatic desulfation mode, and the option to use an easily-installed quick disconnect cable rather than the standard alligator clamp connectors (in the past, both were provided). As all of my vehicles have conventional lead-acid batteries, I can't speak to how well the BatteryMINDer products work with the batteries used in newer BMW models, although I suspect the company is keeping up with the times.


I too have been using this company's products for well over 10 years. I have two old classic Porsches, one uses a 6 volt system and the batteries have lasted an average of 8 years which I contribute to the BatteryMINDER keeping them healthy. Highly recommend.............


----------



## drblae (May 27, 2021)

I have two generations of Pro-Logix from my brick'n'mortar NAPA store. Three speeds, three battery types, they're on my e28 and e30 whenever not driving. Also switch one to a 2003 Audi A4 occasionally to keep it ready.


----------



## eugenecp (Jun 2, 2012)

moRider said:


> ^ +1
> 
> I used the Battery Tender Plus (purchased on Amazon) almost 9 years ago on my 535. That car's battery struggled to maintain charge due in part to a very short daily commute. I liked how easy it was to connect - I think I left the short alligator clips attached to the charge points under the hood and used the quick-connect harness to "plug in" every weekend. Easy peazy.
> View attachment 1042193


i've had mine exactly like this for more than 10 years now, i have used it on my 6 series as not only did i have a very short commute before (4 miles both ways) and i also took 2-4 week trips and this has worked reliably for me. i used it also to maintain my jetski batteries during winter and never had any problems. can't recommend this enough.


----------



## Sterlingx (Oct 30, 2004)

I’ve used the Battery Tenders for years with good luck. However, I wanted a solution for several vehicles that are stored outside, under covers, that would allow a simple extension cord connection with nothing else exposed to the weather. The NOCO Genius 2d is the ticket for me. I installed one and loved it so much, I purchased three more. They are tiny, Mount easily under the hood and are intelligent enough to charge, maintain and desulphate as needed. They also monitor and adjust according to the battery temp. I have 4 and they are flawless.


----------



## Occams (May 12, 2021)

Would you take advice on battery maintence from someone who allows his battery terminals to salt up so badly. I wouldn't!


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Occams said:


> Would you take advice on battery maintenance from someone who allows his battery terminals to salt up so badly. I wouldn't!


Especially not when his vehicle isn't even a BMW.


----------



## Heizen (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m very happy with this little solar panel so far. I installed it semi-permanently on my roof rack, and ran it to my battery with the 25ft long extension cable. Since, I hooked the Battery Tender up to the battery, my car starts, every time. It has started, even when the temperature has been in the single digits and teens, for 2 whole weeks.


----------

